#      72.50
:        .      .                                      :       : 013325 8    ,     ,             .

     : 804094            ,                   .         ,                 , ..        0,81                 -  ???


  : 

    72.50 -         . 

            ,    .       : 013325 8    ,     ,             . 

    ,          ?


   ,  ,  ,        ,    .

          ,                    . (    15.11.2007 N 03-11-02/269)

  ,  .

----------

???

----------

-  :

804000 9           
...
804600 0      
...
804900 1  ,    
...
804904 3     
    ,    (  013100-013300; 013380-013391);

----------

,      28.06.1993 N 163,        .

----------

,              (  013325),    013300      . ,   ,    .

----------

???

----------



----------


## efreytor

> ???


  ...    
    ... ...  ..

----------

> ...    
>     ... ...  ..


    +     ??

         ???

----------


## efreytor

> 






> +     ??


  ...     ..

----------

> ...     ..


..              ???

..     72.50             ???

----------



----------


## efreytor

> ???


...


> ..              ???


-

----------

.                ,

----------


## .

**,     ?     ,    .        .     ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

:

1)   -          2004       ???      ???

2)         72.50        6500             .                ???      .  ???

       . +   . .. 21     +  +        ??         ???      ???     15   6   ...

----------


## efreytor

> 1)   -          2004       ???      ???


 ?...     



> .  ???


 ...    ....



> 


    ...      



> ???

----------


## .

**,    ,           .

----------

:   ,   ,       ,        30-       ,  ,       6 ,       - 15 .

      ???   ???  ???   ???   ????       ???         ???

----------

!!!

           ???

----------


## .

.
   .



> ??


 ,             ,    .



> ???   ??


 .     ,   ,     



> ???


      .        .

----------

.     ???

----------


## Feminka

> .


?
http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?138105

----------

> ?
> http://www.klerk.ru/doc/?138105


 25       ??  ???               ???        ???

----------


## EugeneD

40    ?

----------

> 40    ?


40.	


67068

     ???   ???

----------


## EugeneD

... , ,        ,   ,  . :        ?            //. ,     -     ,    .
 :  -,  Ѩ     - ,      "" -   !      .
    -   - 6%   .         ,         .      .  - ....

----------


## .

FAQ  .       .



> ,         .


  :Smilie:

----------

> FAQ  .       .


 ....        2008             ...    ??? ??

----------


## .

,   .  ,       .

----------

2009   2010      1     15-20 ...

   1       ???              ???

----------


## Feminka



----------

> 


         67   .. 6 %  4024     ...     .  6500      1   31  ....     ???      ???

----------

???

----------


## .

- 89424 .,  10 .      .
   ?  ?     ?   :Wow: 
    ,  ,          .

----------


## EugeneD

10.

 ,   
 ,   

89424

*-, ,    ,      , ...   40:*


67068

       -   ,       ?

----------


## .

, 40  .             :Smilie:

----------

..  67068   6%   ???              ???

----------


## EugeneD

. 2/3     ""   ... , !      ...

----------

> . 2/3     ""   ... , !      ...


       ???          ???

----------



----------


## efreytor

,       ...

----------

> ,       ...


    6500     7000     500  ????

----------


## .

,   :Smilie:      ,   50%. ..  3250

----------

> ,       ,   50%. ..  3250


    6000   3000     3000        3000            ???

----------


## .

-          2/3,        .
     .

----------

> -          2/3,        .
>      .


..  ???         ????

     ??? 1/2  2/3 ???

----------


## .

> ??


   -      ,      ,   .
 2/3,       .

----------

> -      ,      ,   .
>  2/3,       .


1/2       ???

----------


## .



----------

> 


    ???   ??  ???   ....

----------


## .

346.25.1   +

----------

> 346.25.1   +


  :

1)      
2)

----------



----------

???

----------


## efreytor

...      ... ...        ..    ...    ..

----------


## .

> 


    57,9 ,   60

----------

> ...      ... ...        ..    ...    ..


           , ....          +             ....

----------



----------


## .

**,   ?   ?           .5 .346.25.1 .

----------



----------


## Delf

. ,     .
.      .     -  -       .           ?  - . .    - .

----------

> . ,     .
> .      .     -  -       .           ?  - . .    - .


          -             !!!

----------


## .

> -


        ?

----------


## Delf

, ,      ?      -     /  (,     , )   .  - , etc?  -   /,    - ?     (   )      +  ?

----------


## .

> /


  -        :Embarrassment:

----------


## Delf

,  ,  . , ..   ...     ,            ,  ...   :Cool:

----------

2            ???       ???

----------


## .

?

----------

,                             ???   ???

----------


## .

,       ,          .

----------

> ,       ,          .


   ????  ???

----------


## Andyko



----------


## MK792

,     ..,      ?

----------


## efreytor

> ?


...

----------

> 


      ??? 1   ???    ???            6 ???     ????

----------


## Andyko

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/

----------

> http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/


   1            ????

----------


## Andyko

?    ,  ?

----------

> ?    ,  ?

----------


## Andyko

?            ?

----------

> ?            ?



            ...

----------


## efreytor

...    ... -        , -         .


> ...


       ...    .    ))

----------

> ...    ... -        , -         .       ...    .    ))

----------

1)          ?        ???

2)     3     4  +?

3)          4                     ????

                  6       ????

----------


## efreytor

> 1)          ?


       ,     ....


> ???






> 2)     3     4  +?


       30  2010 


> 3)          4                     ????
> 
>                   6       ????


         ...      ..        3   :Big Grin:         ))

----------

> ,     ....
>        30  2010          ...      ..        3          ))


....     3        ...

   4       2010          ???      ???

----------


## efreytor

> ....     3        ...


      ..   3 ... ...                 3 ...
  2010     ...     ...

----------

> ..   3 ... ...                 3 ...
>   2010     ...     ...


    4         ???     2010               7??

----------


## efreytor

> ???



          4   



> 2010               7??

----------

1  3   2009         ,                ???     4           50    ???      7209         ???  ....

----------


## EugeneD

-  ...      + ,           "",   ,     7 ,       .

----------


## .

> ?


 .

----------

> .



..   50      ????

   3300   1650
  1500  750
  4000  2000

      7000   ??? ???

----------


## .

> ..   50      ????


  .
  -  .    ,  .   - 100%,        .     .        ,      50%.  -      ,    .

----------

.      ???                ,        ???

----------



----------

... . .
: 18210501040021000110

http://service.nalog.ru:8080/

----------

2010

----------


## .



----------

> 



  ,

----------


## .

?

----------

> ?


198*

----------


## .

-      :Wink:  
43301214%  -  
4330126% -

----------

> -      
> 43301214%  -  
> 4330126% -


   ???

----------



----------


## EugeneD

""?    ,   -   ?

----------

???

  - 3117,60 
  - 7274,40 
 - 10392 

  2  

1)     ,    50%  ???

2)   50%     ???

..       100 000 ,   6800 ,    3400???      ???     ???

----------


## .

> ???


 



> ,    50%  ???


       ,    ,         . 



> 50%     ???


 



> ..       100 000 ,


       .     ,

----------

1)     10 000
2)        (7000)  50   3500
 ???  ???       ???

----------


## .

> ???  ???       ???

----------

> 


     ???        ???

         ???

----------


## .

?      



>

----------

> ?


    2009  2010    ,        ???   ???

----------


## .

-      , .     ,        ,      .

----------

> 10.
> 
>  ,   
>  ,   
> 
> 89424
> 
> *-, ,    ,      , ...   40:*
> 
> ...


-   6189        -      72.50     ,      72.50  ,       ?????

----------

> -   6189        -      72.50     ,      72.50  ,       ?????


40.	


67068

 6189  6%  67068   ,   ???

----------


## .

- 1,538

----------

> - 1,538


.   ????    6%  40  ???

----------


## .

-.

----------

> -.


-         ???

----------


## .



----------

50%            .         ,  ???      ???      ???     ...

----------


## .

.       . 
    ,

----------

> .       . 
>     ,


.       ???    ?    ???           ?

----------


## .

.    -

----------

1    31 .    ???   ?

----------


## .

**,    ?   ? ? ?    ?   -     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

2009                 ???      ?

----------

..   
 2009      7274,40 (        1818 (7274,40/4)
 2010 -     10392,00 . (7274,40 .       (14%), 3117,60 .       (6%))
         2010 - 1818   2598  ????
       ( )???

----------

1        .     ...            7     ??? .

----------

: (   )
1.        .      ?
2.  ,       ?
3.           ,      ,      ,         ?
4.       .      ?
5.         ? (  )
.

----------


## .

1.    
2.   ?
3.   .   ,                       
4. 
5.   ...        :Wink:

----------

> 1.    
> 2.   ?
> 3.   .   ,                       
> 4. 
> 5.   ...


1. 
2.     
3.    (  2011 )        (    )
4.           "  "       ?       ?         .?
5.  ?

----------


## .

1.    http://www.klerk.ru/doc/138105
2. .   ,  ,       .    .
3.   
4.        ,    .       .    - ,    - 
5.   .  .    ,

----------

> 1.    http://www.klerk.ru/doc/138105
> 2. .   ,  ,       .    .
> 3.   
> 4.        ,    .       .    - ,    - 
> 5.   .  .    ,



1.40.     

67068 -                       ? ..        ?      ?

2. .   ,  ,       .    .      ?

3.  

4.        .                  ?            ?

5.    =         ?)))

----------

?

----------

???


 -    ?     ?

    2																																																													
 - ???   ? 2  ?

----------

???



804000 9           
...
804600 0      
...
804900 1  ,    
...
804904 3     
    ,    (  013100-013300; 013380-013391);

013325 8    

804094  ???   !!!     - 804904 3  013100-013300

----------

?

----------


## Andyko

,  ,

----------

???  ?

----------


## Andyko

5    ;

----------

,  ,      , ( )



1)                          ?         2    3 ,          ?

2)              ?            ?

3)                    ?          ...

p.s.               ""                      ?                       ...   ?

 ,   ...

----------

804000	9	          
804100	2	    
804200	6	       
804500	7	      
804600	0	      
804800	8	    
804900	1	 ,     
804903	8	 ,     
804904	3	    

        -

----------


## Andyko

1.  ;     
2.   
3.  



>

----------


## Andyko

?

----------

1)            ?

2)             ?

3)       2   ?

4)         ?

5)           ?

----------



----------


## Andyko

1-3: http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...81%D1%82%D0%B8
4. ?
5. ;        5

----------

> 1-3: http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...81%D1%82%D0%B8
> 4. ?
> 5. ;        5


       1               ???                       ???          ?

----------



----------


## .

> 


   .

----------

:    ,        346.11-346.25     .

 ???       ???                     ...  ???         ?

----------


## belbelbel

2012 

              2012

----------


## .



----------


## belbelbel

1  2013      2013 7   ?    ?               2013    45     

         1 4         ?

----------


## .

.            10

----------


## smiler777

!    ,   .
 .  -    . 72.50
        .
   ,          .       . ?
    .  (    ,   )          . ?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## smiler777

!  :Smilie: 
 . 
     " ": 
  72.50    72.1 "     ".    ,   .    ( ?      ).            ,          ,      (  -)?    -,       .

----------


## smiler777

,    .      . .

----------


## belbelbel

http://www.belduma.ru/laws/laws_deta...d=2012&nom=145


 145  06.11.2012 .

     25.10.2012 (  /20-9-5)
    (  - 11):
   DJVU (208 )    PDF (211 )

       ????   ?

----------


## belbelbel

, , ,    :       ,     ?

----------


## .

> ????


.     




> , , ,    :


 .

----------


## belbelbel

> .     
> 
>  .


     ?   ?

----------


## belbelbel

?

----------


## belbelbel



----------


## .

- ?  31    .     ,       .

----------


## belbelbel

> - ?  31    .     ,       .





   145    06.11.2012      26.5                                        *********
(, , )



(       12 )
	1  		31  	20	12	
	(   )		(   )			

      ,     , ,     
(     ,   1  .   145  06.11.2012)

   )
        ,      - ,   ,   ,     ,    ,       .

	()		(, )
	26			20	12	
   :
				20		,   	


(    )		(, )

 ???     ????

          ???           )

----------


## .

,       .    .

----------


## belbelbel

> ,       .    .


 ???

----------


## .

*belbelbel*,      ,       ?

----------


## belbelbel



----------


## .

,     ,   ...

----------


## belbelbel

.         (     ,       .    .)

----------


## belbelbel



----------


## belbelbel

:

1.    6    6%  100000 ?  .. 6000    ?

2.                + ? (             ?         ?)

3.              ?

4.         2012  ?

5.   6% ()           . (   ?)

----------


## .

1.      100   ,  1000006%      
2.   2013  .  ,  . 
4.  .   ,    ,  
5.                (      )

----------


## .

,

----------


## belbelbel

> 1.      100   ,  1000006%      
> 2.   2013  .  ,  . 
> 4.  .   ,    ,  
> 5.                (      )


2.   2013  .  ,  .  -        ?            ????

 2013             ? ?

----------


## .

> ?


                2013 ,    .




> ????


      ,   2013        




> 2013             ? ?

----------


## belbelbel

> 2013 ,    .
> 
>       ,   2013


           ?      72.50     ?

----------


## .

> ?


   ?          2013   .

----------


## belbelbel

> ?          2013   .





> ?          2013   .


..  6            ??? ..         6%    ???     ???

         ??? ???  ?

     ???   +  .


         ()     .    .        (+)     ?  ???    ???

----------


## belbelbel

> ?          2013   .


        72.50    ???

----------


## .

*belbelbel*,     , ,    72.50?   ,     ?

----------


## belbelbel

> *belbelbel*,     , ,    72.50?   ,     ?

----------


## .

?

----------


## belbelbel

> ?

----------


## .

.   2013   .

----------


## belbelbel

> .   2013   .






> .   2013   .


          ???    ???       6%     ???      ?      ?

----------


## .

> ??


         ,  




> 6%     ??


   ?

     ,      ?

----------


## belbelbel

> ,  
> 
>    ?
> 
>      ,      ?


   2011-2012    72.50           ()        ?  ?    .       2

----------


## .

,   ,   2013   ?  :Smilie:   ,  .

----------


## belbelbel

> ,   ,   2013   ?   ,  .


                    2                 .     2013           ?                     ???       2013 ????

            6%   ? +    50% -    .          ? ?     .

----------


## .

*belbelbel*,   ""  ?  :Smilie:     ,     -  .     ,    2013   ?  :Smilie: 
      .  .   ,     . 




> 6%   ? +    50% -    .


     ,       .   2013

----------


## belbelbel

. ..  2013    72.50 -             ..   6%                 +          ???            ???       6 %   ?                ???       72.50    ?             ...

----------

.
         "+  +  "
     ?

----------


## .

.       .

----------

.


        .
      .        .
       .
. 
           ?
        .

----------

"      ."
    ?

----------


## .

.    ,     ?

----------

.
    .
.
       .          ! 
     !
     ?

----------

.  .
      92.62 ( ).   6%
 -   72.50 ( ). -        6%. (       . )
   .

----------

.   ,    
 .  .
      92.62 ( ).   6%
 -   72.50 ( ). -        6%. (       . ).       (           ),                   .      :-)
   .

----------

